# If both people are drunk, is it still rape?



## TeenageAngst (Feb 25, 2013)

Never really got FAF's opinion on this.

The givens are it's at a club or party or bar, something social. Both people are too drunk to drive and either the female or submissive male initiates the flirting.


----------



## Kangamutt (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay, what did you do, TA? :V


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 25, 2013)

If you wanted to have sex with them, and they wanted to have sex with you, it's still their choice as long as you didn't roofie them or something.

If they did not initiate the flirting and/or you had them in a position during any point of the intimate encounter that they couldn't say no/stop or get away from you... then I'd be feeling pretty guilty if I were you.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 25, 2013)

Wouldn't the guy suffer from whiskey dick then?


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 25, 2013)

There is no reasonable or easy way to answer this. Far too many factors (Alcohol consumption levels, alcohol types, presence or lack of mixing alcohols, individual reactions and tolerance, etc.) go into play to determine who is more or less mentally impaired.

So I feel the only right answer is none at all.

All actions have consequences, it is up to everyone to accept them on all sides of the various fences.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 25, 2013)

By this time on CE I was looking at about 75+ results, which I will post if you guys give me enough answers to crack the central limit theorem. I really don't feel like having to take an extra trip to the computer lab to check for normalcy.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 25, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> By this time on CE I was looking at about 75+ results, which I will post if you guys give me enough answers to crack the central limit theorem. I really don't feel like having to take an extra trip to the computer lab to check for normalcy.


"If you show me more of your hand, I'll show you a little of mine."

This is not how you play internet poker, especially not as a thread creator.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 25, 2013)

I would say it's not rape. Both people are drunk, but there's a risk of abusing the other's drunkenness for sex if the other is more sober.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't believe in this "But one party was drunk. RAEPZ!!!" bullshit.
If you slept with someone while under the influence and you regret it, suck it the fuck up and stop likening it to someone holding you down and forcing you.
People like this are disgusting, and need to take some responsibility for their decisions.

I still think it's rape when the drunk party is passed out, though.
An unconscious person can't consent.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

It's not even rape if she was drunk and he was sober.
If you don't remember the last night and you wake up in bed with a guy then he didn't rape, you just acted like a drunken slut! Don't blame others for the mistakes that you made!


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It's not even rape if she was drunk and he was sober.
> If you don't remember the last night and you wake up in bed with a guy then he didn't rape, *you just acted like a drunken slut!* Don't blame others for the mistakes that you made!



Shots fired


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 25, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> Shots fired



Shots are probably what got her drunk.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 25, 2013)

Depends... was one of them against it or forced into it? If they pretty much just throw themselves at each other then... I dunno, I don't see how that could be rape


----------



## Hewge (Feb 25, 2013)

If forced - yes. If not forced - no.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Feb 25, 2013)

It depends on how the female party feels about it when she wakes up. If she wants to cry "rape", then she can and he'll be looking at serious charges no matter how consensual the sex was at the time. It's her word against his and we all know the cops are going to take the side of the woman. Even if the man charged her with rape and was actually raped as well, he would still be the one looking at the most trouble, no judge or jury will believe he was raped, even if he was. They just won't believe it. I think it depends on how intoxicated they were for whether either of their stories can be admisible in court. The court system isn't designed to give propper defense to the male, just the female in the case of rape. If the woman cries rape that's pretty much it for the man. Sure they need some sort of proof, like actual sexual contact but they could have some really great, consensual, and sober sex but if the woman cries rape afterwards, the man is screwed.

But i guess my answer to the pole question would be if they both consented and went through then it's not rape. If they wake up in the morning and the woman can't believe what she did but obviously she did it she shouldn't be able to pull the rape card if it wasn't really rape. If they were just really drunk and consented then neither party should be able to call rape.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2013)

. . . Teenageangst. . never have sex with someone drunk, just don't do it.  That's when shit hits the fan.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2013)

When people get in drunk fights, or hit someone while drunk driving, just saying "oh well I was drunk" does not excuse their actions, so I don't see why it should be any different for this. A mistake? Sure. Rape? No, not if they're both willingly going along with it.

Also I think your second option in the poll kind of skews things. You're throwing in an extra condition that is not present in the others.


----------



## sunshyne (Feb 25, 2013)

Legally speaking, what matters almost everywhere is what a "reasonable person" would perceive in the same situation. Which means it's very tough to get a rape conviction based off of a "he said-she said" situation... but good luck washing that stain off your reputation.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 25, 2013)

By malice I mean an inebriated person intentionally gets someone else drunk to get them in the sack. They're both still drunk and porking, but one of them was talked into getting that drunk.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 25, 2013)

If you're blatantly taking advantage of the situation or literally forcing someone into it, then that's a bad move. That's rape.

If you're a woman and you're drunk as shit and you start getting horny and begin pushing yourself onto other guys and then the next day taking it to court to milk the poor guy even further to cover up for your own doing, you're just as bad, if not worse. That's raping someone AND getting them into prison.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 25, 2013)

TeenageAngst said:


> By malice I mean an inebriated person intentionally gets someone else drunk to get them in the sack. They're both still drunk and porking, but one of them was talked into getting that drunk.



Yet that detail isn't covered in options 4 or 5. No wonder option 3 is so popular.


----------



## Enwon (Feb 25, 2013)

Legally, it's considered rape.  Whether it is, in fact, rape, I don't know.  Rape is when there is no consent, and alcohol impairs judgment to the point where one may not be able to consent.  While the arguments in this thread so far clearly lean towards, "She was responsible and doesn't get to cry rape because she was drunk," I feel like a feminist is going to come in here soon and say, "There is a lot of victim blaming here, rape is never okay, and if she's drunk, don't fuck her."

I don't know what to think, personally.  I mean, if they're both drunk, then they both can't consent, so if you keep it defined as rape on that grounds, they're both rapists.  So I guess I'd have to say, if they're _both_ impaired, maybe it shouldn't be considered rape.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 25, 2013)

Enwon said:


> I mean, if they're both drunk, then they both can't consent, so if you keep it defined as rape on that grounds, they're both rapists.  So I guess I'd have to say, if they're _both_ impaired, maybe it shouldn't be considered rape.


Throw 'em both in prison!


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 25, 2013)

If both parties were drunk and there isn't any evidence of physical force, drugs, or a reliable witness (one who was not drunk), then I would say it is not rape.



DrewlyYours said:


> Even if the man charged her with rape and was actually raped as well, he would still be the one looking at the most trouble, no judge or jury will believe he was raped, even if he was.



In many states, Florida included, this couldn't happen because of the definition of rape.\



> I don't know what to think, personally. I mean, if they're both drunk, then they both can't consent, so if you keep it defined as rape on that grounds, they're both rapists. So I guess I'd have to say, if they're _both impaired, maybe it shouldn't be considered rape._


_
_According to laws of many states (including Florida) only the man would be the rapist (assuming it was not sodomy in which case neither party would be rapists).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> It's not even rape if she was drunk and he was sober.
> If you don't remember the last night and you wake up in bed with a guy then he didn't rape, you just acted like a drunken slut! Don't blame others for the mistakes that you made!




itt:

"look guys, even if a girl gets drunk and a man holds her down and rapes, even though she doesnt remember the rape, her its totally her fault because she was drunk."


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> itt:
> 
> "look guys, even if a girl gets drunk and a man holds her down and rapes, even though she doesnt remember the rape, her its totally her fault because she was drunk."



That is not what I said >__> Don't make me look like a freaking sexist!
If you do it with a girl who essentially passed out already because she is drunk? Yeah, that is rape.
If a drunk girl comes over to you and essentially BEGS you to screw her? Not rape.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That is not what I said >__> Don't make me look like a freaking sexist!
> If you do it with a girl who essentially passed out already because she is drunk? Yeah, that is rape.
> If a drunk girl comes over to you and essentially BEGS you to screw her? Not rape.



its still rape in my mind because she has an altered state of mind, if you are sober and you screw a drunk person, it may not _count_ as rape but you are the fucking scum of the earth in my mind.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's where I run into trouble with this.

If the guy is drunk and buggers the unwiling sober girl, that's rape. Pretty much universally agreed, there. It's also considered rape if the girl is drunk and the sober guy buggers her, because her judgment is impaired. Impaired judgment is an excuse for the girl... but not the guy. That bothers me a bit. I'm not trying to negate the seriousness of rape. I'm just concerned about how this can be misconstrued.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

Never, EVER, sleep with random women at bars/clubs/whatever if they're drunk, no matter how much they say they want it. 
She could call it rape the next day because she regrets it for whatever stupid reason, and there'd be nothing you'd be able to do about it. 
And some people[mostly other women] would think of and treat you like the fucking scum of the earth for doing it, and support the girl without question.

Funny thing, I'd bet you never have these "drunk rape" problems at gay bars!
I wonder why?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Funny thing, I'd bet you never have these "drunk rape" problems at gay bars!
> I wonder why?



Trust me, they do happen, especially with younger men.

Wake up one day from a night of drinking yourself stupid and taking up the bunghole, and find out you have AIDs. :V

This is famous at furry conventions. :V


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Never, EVER, sleep with random women at bars/clubs/whatever if they're drunk, no matter how much they say they want it.
> She could call it rape the next day because she regrets it for whatever stupid reason, and there'd be nothing you'd be able to do about it.
> And some people[mostly other women] would think of and treat you like the fucking scum of the earth for doing it, and support the girl without question.
> 
> ...



Well that is actually quite simple, at least in Florida it is, neither party has a vagina.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> its still rape in my mind because she has an altered state of mind, if you are sober and you screw a drunk person, it may not _count_ as rape but you are the fucking scum of the earth in my mind.



That goes without saying.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Trust me, they do happen, especially with younger men.
> 
> Wake up one day from a night of drinking yourself stupid and taking up the bunghole, and find out you have AIDs. :V
> 
> This is famous at furry conventions. :V


Oh yes, that.
It completely slipped my mind.
He's still a stupid fag who couldn't control his drinking problems, and not a rape victim, though :v


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> That is not what I said >__> Don't make me look like a freaking sexist!
> If you do it with a girl who essentially passed out already because she is drunk? Yeah, that is rape.
> If a drunk girl comes over to you and essentially BEGS you to screw her? Not rape.



Not really.

Fact of the matter is, alcohol is a drug, one which impairs the judgement of someone who is using the substance in question.  There is also the presence of "date-rape" drugs such as GHB which when added to alcohol can either knock someone unconscious or further impair their judgement.  If a sober individual is feeding alcohol or some other drug to a girl for the expressed reason of coercing her into having sex, then yes that's rape.

While you can try to make the claim that "THE GIRL SHOULD HAVE KNOWN" you can also turn that around to the dude in this scenario who should realize that someone who's sloshed isn't exactly in their right mind to make that kind of decision.

Here's a good motto to live by: if she's too drunk to be behind a wheel, she's too drunk to try and have sex with.  You can forgo having sex with someone for one night if it means you can also avoid going into that legal and ethical grey area of trying to get laid with someone who expresses her consent by slurring "OTAY" and stumbling to the bedroom with you.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

Myself, I despise alcohol, so I'd never date or sleep with someone who seems to have drinking problems.
I am beyond those lowlifes. Hmph!


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Myself, I despise alcohol, so I'd never date or sleep with someone who seems to have drinking problems.
> I am beyond those lowlifes. Hmph!



People in Islamic territories aren't supposed to drink, right?


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> People in Islamic territories aren't supposed to drink, right?



No, nor are Mormons.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> People in Islamic territories aren't supposed to drink, right?


That's correct. It is forbidden.
It's one of the few good things to come of this religion, imo.
The less faithful still do it very carefully behind closed doors, or among *very* *trusted *close friends, however. I know some in my own family who do, for instance.
It is quite impossible and expensive [and illegal] to obtain it, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> That's correct. It is forbidden.
> It's one of the few good things to come of this religion, imo.
> The less faithful still do it very carefully behind closed doors, or among *very* *trusted *close friends, however. I know some in my own family who do, for instance.
> It is quite impossible and expensive [and illegal] to obtain it, though.



Stone them to death.


----------



## Inciatus (Feb 25, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> its still rape in my mind because she has an altered state of mind, if you are sober and you screw a drunk person, it may not _count_ as rape but you are the fucking scum of the earth in my mind.


Aren't furries already the scum of the Earth?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2013)

How about this?
Nobody have sex while drunk or your partner is drunk?  Even if you are the one drunk.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 25, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> How about this?
> Nobody have sex while drunk or your partner is drunk?  Even if you are the one drunk.



You are asking too much from people.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> How about this?
> Nobody have sex while drunk or your partner is drunk?  *Even if you are the one drunk*.


So is it your responsibility if a sober guy knocks you up, or was it rape?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You are asking too much from people.


You're acting as though there's people that can't get laid unless their partner is drunk. . . . yeah I think we both know this is true of some people.
Well sober sex is better anyhow.


Hinalle K. said:


> So is it your responsibility if a sober guy knocks you up, or was it rape?


Easy, don't have sex while drunk.  Even if you are getting drunk for the intentions of letting go of your social inhibitions, that cute person flirting with you may actually look about as cute as a gila monster when you wake up sober.  If you are out drinking don't go to a "private" party and make sure you are somewhere where if they do rape you can scream for help and make sure you are not at a place where they can easily rape you.  Meaning no frat parties, no "private" parties, no drinking binges miles away from help and no drinking parties where if you pass out there's no one to stop them.

If you pass out drunk at a sex frat party in the middle of nowhere and don't have a cellphone on you with complete strangers then yeah it was forced, but you're a fucking moron for trusting people that much.

1)Know your limit
2)Have a sober friend with you
3)Don't go partying with strangers
4)Don't go to a sex party while drunk
5)Tell your sober friend that regardless you are not looking for sex and that if you say otherwise while drunk for them to drag you home.
6)Don't drink in a party in the middle of nowhere
7)Have your cellphone on you
8 )Don't drink till you pass out
9)Don't go party with strangers
10)Choose which do you want to party or drink.  If you want to party then don't drink.
11)Don't drink to the point you're bombed out of your mind
12)DON'T HAVE DRINKING COMPETITIONS!
13)DON'T DRINK DRINKS FROM STRANGERS!


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Easy, don't have sex while drunk.


 If it was as easy as that, I'd imagine there wouldn't be so many out there doing just that.
In the event that they do end up having sex with a sober guy and regretting it later, it is their fault, then?


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Not really.
> 
> Fact of the matter is, alcohol is a drug, one which impairs the judgement of someone who is using the substance in question.  There is also the presence of "date-rape" drugs such as GHB which when added to alcohol can either knock someone unconscious or further impair their judgement.  If a sober individual is feeding alcohol or some other drug to a girl for the expressed reason of coercing her into having sex, then yes that's rape.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right!^^
All I am saying is that you can't just justify your own irresponsibility with the actions of others. I am not saying that you should screw every drunk girl out there because hey, it's her responsibility! All I am saying is that it is not rape.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You are absolutely right!^^
> All I am saying is that you can't just justify your own irresponsibility with the actions of others. I am not saying that you should screw every drunk girl out there because hey, it's her responsibility! All I am saying is that it is not rape.


Well, if she says it was rape afterwards, it was.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> If it was as easy as that, I'd imagine there wouldn't be so many out there doing just that.
> In the event that they do end up having sex with a sober guy and regretting it later, it is their fault, then?


I'm not saying it's their fault, I am however saying that you have to choose to either party or drink NOT both.

My personal rules are I either choose to party or drink.  I only drink in private and alone, with people I know and trust, or at places where there's tons of ways to call for help.  Like I don't think anyone would try to rape me while at applebee's or such during the lunch rush.  Raves, parties or private parties I'm stone cold sober.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You are absolutely right!^^
> All I am saying is that you can't just justify your own irresponsibility with the actions of others. I am not saying that you should screw every drunk girl out there because hey, it's her responsibility! All I am saying is that it is not rape.



Again, not necessarily.

You're not taking into account if she was unknowingly being drugged or someone was attempting to get her so drunk through peer pressures or some other means in order to get her to not be able to make a decision on sex with a clear head.

It's not as black and white as you're making it out to be.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Again, not necessarily.
> 
> You're not taking into account if she was unknowingly being drugged or someone was attempting to get her so drunk through peer pressures or some other means in order to get her to not be able to make a decision on sex with a clear head.
> 
> It's not as black and white as you're making it out to be.



If she is _just_ drunk without any sort of foul play? Then it is that black and white.
If there is foul play involved then you are absolutely right, but I wasn't talking about a case like that because yes, that would be rape! I am fully aware of that.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> If she is _just_ drunk without any sort of foul play? Then it is that black and white.
> If there is foul play involved then you are absolutely right, but I wasn't talking about a case like that because yes, that would be rape! I am fully aware of that.



Even in the scenario of no foul play, it's still questionable, especially if you're talking about sober man approaching drunk girl.

If the guy notices that a girl is sufficiently drunk and approaches her with the intent of getting her to consent to a sexual act, then that can be portrayed as taking advantage of the girl and as such, be considered rape.

There's the whole issue of being "blackout drunk" where people can't even remember where they are or who the person is that's next to them the next morning.  Yes, in that sense that can be considered rape.  

The best way I can attempt to make comparison this to is if you entered my store and I had a tip jar on the counter.  If, while I'm not looking, you decide to reach your hand into the jar and take the cash that's inside, that's still stealing, regardless of my own "personal irresponsibility" of leaving the jar on the counter where people could reach in and take the money.  Because you're taking advantage of a certain situation doesn't absolve you of a potential crime.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Even in the scenario of no foul play, it's still questionable, especially if you're talking about sober man approaching drunk girl.
> 
> If the guy notices that a girl is sufficiently drunk and approaches her with the intent of getting her to consent to a sexual act, then that can be portrayed as taking advantage of the girl and as such, be considered rape.
> 
> ...



You are talking about people actively taking advantage of drunk women. Sure, that IS rape.
I am talking about a more casual example. Say, two drunk teens, the girl is already so drunk that she won't remember _anything_ the next day and he is just barely drunk enough for a REALLY nasty hangover. In other words, they both have gotten rid of almost all inhibitions and they just want to fuck.
In my opinion that means that they both fucked up pretty badly but he didn't rape her!
In every other situation we could be talking about rape though, yes.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 25, 2013)

Schmuck_the_Term said:


> If the girl notices that a guy is sufficiently drunk and approaches him with the intent of getting him to consent to a sexual act, then that can be portrayed as taking advantage of the guy and as such, be considered rape.


I still find the dichotomy of: guy taking advantage of girl VS girl taking advantage of guy to be so strange. I mean, my less rational bit of consciousness really does perceive the former to be terrible and the latter to be okay. It's so weird.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I still find the dichotomy of: guy taking advantage of girl VS girl taking advantage of guy to be so strange. I mean, my less rational bit of consciousness really does perceive the former to be terrible and the latter to be okay. It's so weird.



If a guy wakes up next to a girl without knowing what happened he is happy.
If a girl wakes up next to a guy without knowing what happened she screams rape.
For some reason that kind of amuses me, we guys are such super simple creatures^^


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> You are talking about people actively taking advantage of drunk women. Sure, that IS rape.
> I am talking about a more casual example. Say, two drunk teens, the girl is already so drunk that she won't remember _anything_ the next day and he is just barely drunk enough for a REALLY nasty hangover. In other words, they both have gotten rid of almost all inhibitions and they just want to fuck.
> In my opinion that means that they both fucked up pretty badly but he didn't rape her!
> In every other situation we could be talking about rape though, yes.



That's actually not what you were talking about.  According to your original post which made us go down this road:



CaptainCool said:


> It's not even rape if she was drunk and he was sober.
> If you don't remember the last night and you wake up in bed with a guy then he didn't rape, you just acted like a drunken slut! Don't blame others for the mistakes that you made!



So now you're changing the goal posts back to the original thread of two drunk individuals as opposed to one drunk, one sober which you, based on your own words, have claimed to never be actual rape, and the drunk party has only themselves to blame.

Please stay on topic of what you were actually arguing CC.



Kazooie said:


> I still find the dichotomy of: guy taking advantage of girl VS girl taking advantage of guy to be so strange. I mean, my less rational bit of consciousness really does perceive the former to be terrible and the latter to be okay. It's so weird.



I use the Guy -> Girl example for simplicity sake, but I do find my opinions just as valid in the Girl -> Guy scenario as well.  Society at large may still hold that particular gender role issue as not as big of a deal, but to me rape is rape, regardless of the equipment.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 25, 2013)

I think it's time for me to invest in a cops uniform & a giant dildo baton to knock some sense into plastered men & women. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> That's actually not what you were talking about.  According to your original post which made us go down this road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I did say that.
If there are no bad intensions on his side I still wouldn't call this rape though. Sure, he would be kind of taking advantage of the situation. But what about other situations when the girl is NOT drunk but wants sex?
I dunno, for me rape has to do with violence. Forcing someone to have sex with you against their will.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Oh yeah, I did say that.
> If there are no bad intensions on his side I still wouldn't call this rape though. Sure, he would be kind of taking advantage of the situation. But what about other situations when the girl is NOT drunk but wants sex?
> I dunno, for me rape has to do with violence. Forcing someone to have sex with you against their will.



You can still rape someone by drugging them to the point of unconsciousness.  There's not necessarily any violence involved in that "date rape" scenario.  So no, rape doesn't require violence as a prerequisite.  "Against their will" is up for debate because when someone is inebriated, their will is suspect.

"Bad intentions" is also not exactly a clear term.  Do you view bad intentions as "hey, that girl over there can barely stand.  Time to convince her to have sex with me!" or something similar?  The fact of the matter is, if the sober party can visibily tell that someone is drunk and decides that he's going to convince the drunk party to have sex with them, they can be liable for rape.  Because at the end of the day that sober party had several choices on how to handle that situation aside from "make drunk girl who doesn't know what planet she's on think I'm her friend and then get her to take her clothes off."


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> You can still rape someone by drugging them to the point of unconsciousness.  There's not necessarily any violence involved in that "date rape" scenario.  So no, rape doesn't require violence as a prerequisite.  "Against their will" is up for debate because when someone is inebriated, their will is suspect.
> 
> "Bad intentions" is also not exactly a clear term.  Do you view bad intentions as "hey, that girl over there can barely stand.  Time to convince her to have sex with me!" or something similar?  The fact of the matter is, if the sober party can visibily tell that someone is drunk and decides that he's going to convince the drunk party to have sex with them, they can be liable for rape.  Because at the end of the day that sober party had several choices on how to handle that situation aside from "make drunk girl who doesn't know what planet she's on think I'm her friend and then get her to take her clothes off."



What I am getting at here is that you are still responsible for what you are doing when you are drunk.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> What I am getting at here is that you are still responsible for what you are doing when you are drunk.



Yes, though just because someone is drunk doesn't mean the person who approached them sober with ill-intent isn't responsible for what they are doing either.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 25, 2013)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Yes, though just because someone is drunk doesn't mean the person who approached them sober with ill-intent isn't responsible for what they are doing either.



Who says they have an ill-intend?
I am not encouraging anyone to have sex with drunk girls, that should always be avoided! I am just not comforable with calling it rape.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 25, 2013)

Of course it depends on context. It's not like a drunk guy can't rape a drunk girl or vice versa because they're both drunk and it's not like all drunken sex is rape. 

This is too vague of a question. Needs more specific situations like people are talking about on their own.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 25, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Who says they have an ill-intend?
> I am not encouraging anyone to have sex with drunk girls, that should always be avoided! I am just not comforable with calling it rape.



The difference between you and me is that I specify what's going on through the guy's mind.

You simply made a blanket statement saying that in all cases of a guy getting a drunk girl to have sex with him, he's completely blame-free and can't be held responsible at all, even for rape.

In short, it takes two to tango.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Well, if she says it was rape afterwards, it was.



I question the infallability of these statements. Again, drunkenness is not an excuse for the agressor, but it creates a victim. That worries me.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 25, 2013)

I like how CC isn't sexist, but the only acknowledged scenario here is that a woman being or not being a victim and not the inverse.


----------



## Azure (Feb 25, 2013)

alcohol is for suckers


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 25, 2013)

If someone is drugged with ectascy and you bang em, can they call rape? Same with alchohol, it is a potent psychoactive drug.


@CC

Magnificent back-wheeling as usual!
5/5

Have a pint of tequila and go find the nearest gay bar with a ton of AIDS.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Have a pint of tequila and go find the nearest gay bar with a ton of AIDS.


I don't think he'd be able to carry all of it.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 25, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I don't think he'd be able to carry all of it.



I would absolutely love to see him try!


Afterall, he deserves to carry it since he can't hold his alchohol.

It's just natural that people bang him up without protection, he gave them the chance.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 25, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Afterall, he deserves to carry it since he can't hold his alchohol.


No one deserves to carry a ton of aids that is physically impossible.


----------



## Azure (Feb 25, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> No one deserves to carry a ton of aids that is physically impossible.


you obviously havent been to the castro


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 25, 2013)

Azure said:


> you obviously havent been to the castro


well, a ton is 900kg = 9x10^5g, a HIV cell has a mass of 1.5x10^-15 and a diameter of 6.5x10^-8 (so a volume of 1.43x10^-22 m^3) then it would occupy
9 / 1.5 * 1.43 * 10^(5 - (-15) + (-22)) = 8.53x10^-2 m^3's volume worth of ultradense HIV virus cell culture. Which is apparently around ten basketballs worth of volume.


----------



## Kosdu (Feb 25, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> well, a ton is 900kg = 9x10^5g, a HIV cell has a mass of 1.5x10^-15 and a diameter of 6.5x10^-8 (so a volume of 1.43x10^-22 m^3) then it would occupy
> 9 / 1.5 * 1.43 * 10^(5 - (-15) + (-22)) = 8.53x10^-2 m^3's volume worth of ultradense HIV virus cell culture. Which is apparently around ten basketballs worth of volume.



You, sir, have won the game.


----------



## Azure (Feb 25, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> well, a ton is 900kg = 9x10^5g, a HIV cell has a mass of 1.5x10^-15 and a diameter of 6.5x10^-8 (so a volume of 1.43x10^-22 m^3) then it would occupy
> 9 / 1.5 * 1.43 * 10^(5 - (-15) + (-22)) = 8.53x10^-2 m^3's volume worth of ultradense HIV virus cell culture. Which is apparently around ten basketballs worth of volume.


the human rectum is a terribly stretchy thing...


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 25, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> I like how CC isn't sexist, but the only acknowledged scenario here is that a woman being or not being a victim and not the inverse.



I never mentioned a specific gender in OP.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 26, 2013)

It's debatable. Lots of questions would also need to be answered.

Did you know most rape cases get thrown out of court? Did you know it is because it's hard to prove in most cases as it's usually a "his word Vs her word" scenario.


----------

